# 2003 Nissan Sentra the 2.5 LE vs. the SE-R



## kaseyhaswings (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey guys I'm new here. I have a Black 2003 Nissan Sentra Limited Edition (fully loaded except for leather seats), and I love it. Everyone seems to just rave about the SE-R but I don't get what the extreme difference is? Same engine, 10 more HP and a bit more torque? Maybe its just because I'm a chick but I prefer the LE. From what I can tell, it seems to have more luxury features automatic side mirrors, double vanity mirrors, cruise, chrome tipped features in interior ect. ect. whereas the SE-R has more sporty features. I really don't feel like I'm missing out especially since everything the SE-R has that the LE doesn't have can be achieved through minor modifications. There just doesn't seem to be a drastic difference. Of course I know nothing about cars BUT I just wanna give the LE some love!


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well I don't know much about the newer sentras but I do know with any car and a sporty model you do get more in terms of the engine, but you say you have the 2.5L one and the only one I know of is the one the SE-R uses QR25, I'm guessing thats your motor, I guess if thats true then there should be no big different... you sure you don't have the QG18 though? Either way car is just your personal taste, shouldn't worry much about the other models unless you actually want to race


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

its 2.5 LE, not 1.8 LE...that would make it a QR25


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The 2.5 LE is basically a GXE with a SE-R motor. It lacks the stiffer suspension of the SE-R, and instead uses a softer suspension like the GXE/XE. It also has the XE/GXE front bumper.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ser motor, gxe amenities, like sunroof, not as sporty appearance, more conservative like a gxe, softer suspention, and different gearing... + it qualified for rebates the ser's didnt... the limited ate regular ser sales because people who wanted sporty bought a spec...


----------



## kaseyhaswings (Apr 18, 2004)

oh thats cool. kinda what i figured. yeah a little different body style. people just ask me how come i didn't get a maxima instead. i just didn't like them i guess. too big for me.

nah i don't actually race but i just want a pretty car. i have been thinking about getting some euro lights. any suggestions?


----------

